# Junção de pronomes diferentes sem contração



## meencantesp

Normativamente, é lícito juntar pronomes distintos, neste caso de objeto indireto e de direto, sem os contrair? Por exemplo, em vez de “dar-to”, “dar-te-o”? Em vez de “entregou-mo”, “entregou-me-o”?

Vocês sabem, no português brasileiro “te” é majoritariamente pronunciado como “tchi”, de forma que a junção não se justifica como em Portugal. Do mesmo modo, o “me” brasileiro é diferente do europeu, é “mi”, enquanto lá parece nem haver vogal, é mais como “mâ” (?), o que leva à natural junção de “me” com “o”. São, assim, mais naturais, no caso brasileiro, “dar-te-o” e “entregou-me-o”.

Já li as últimas formas, sem contração, em _Úrsula_, de Maria Firmina dos Reis, mas no conjunto da língua não sei se são formas corretas. É difícil tirar conclusão, uma vez que o português brasileiro há muito deixou de juntar pronomes do tipo.

Que pensam?


----------



## guihenning

Nunca tinha visto tais formas e me cheira a castelhanismo. Pessoalmente, não me faz sentido criar um hiato com "dar-te-o" se posso simplesmente pronunciar "dar-to" ou "to dar". As gramáticas também só parecem abonar as formas aglutinadas.


----------



## meencantesp

guihenning said:


> Nunca tinha visto tais formas e me cheira a castelhanismo. Pessoalmente, não me faz sentido criar um hiato com "dar-te-o" se posso simplesmente pronunciar "dar-to" ou "to dar". As gramáticas também só parecem abonar as formas aglutinadas.



Como brasileiro, não considera cacofônicas ou quem sabe simplesmente incogitáveis as pronúncias “dártu” e “tudar”? Eu sim.


----------



## guihenning

Não mais cacofônicas do que "tchi-u-dar" ou "dártchu" / "dar-tchi-u"


----------



## Ari RT

Não atribuo grande importância à cacoFONIA, já que, ao menos no Brasil, dificilmente isso será pronunciado. Ninguém FALA assim, pouquíssimo se escreve assim. Se ocorrer, e nas provavelmente raras ocasiões em que ocorrer, será em registro literário e por escrito. Ainda que seja em poesia declamada, não vejo problemas em que o/a declamador/a ajuste a pronúncia aqui e ali em proveito da eufonia.


----------



## Alentugano

No português de cá, julgo que seriam formas incorretas e também não surgem naturalmente, nem na fala nem na escrita. As formas mais aproximadas seriam "dar-to-ia" ou "entregar-mo-ia"... e mesmo estas já não estou tão seguro de que estejam corretas. (??) Hoje em dia são formas que se usam quase exclusivamente na linguagem mais formal.


----------



## guihenning

Alentugano said:


> e mesmo estas já não estou tão seguro de que estejam corretas.


Estão sim, mas ouvir essas formas é de uma raridade… eu mesmo nunca ouvi, só li. As formas contraídas em frases mais simples já ouvi de portugueses, mas também é algo muito raro.


----------



## gvergara

Olá,

Como no nativo, sempre pensei que as formas _mo _e _to _são pouco empregadas no português cotidiano (e em geral tenho para mim que em português os pronomes objeto são muito menos usados do que em espanhol). Poderiam me dizer se estou certo ou errado?

Muito obrigado,

G.


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> Olá,
> 
> Como no nativo, sempre pensei que as formas _mo _e _to _são pouco empregadas no português cotidiano (e em geral tenho para mim que em português os pronomes objeto são muito menos usados do que em espanhol). Poderiam me dizer se estou certo ou errado?
> 
> Muito obrigado,
> 
> G.


_'Mo', 'to', 'lho' _são muito comuns no português europeu e também não me apercebo de diferença significativa no uso dos pronomes objecto comparado com o uso espanhol.


----------



## gvergara

Na verdade, não estou muito acostumado com português europeu, mas em comparação com o português americano, acho que tem uma diferença na freqüência de uso, sim, especialmente no uso de pronomes combinados. Talvez esteja errado, pero tenho a impressão que em português seria comum ouvir uma coisa assim: _O que devo fazer com isto, mãe? Dá pra tua irmã_, ao passo que nós diríamos  _Dá*selo* a tu hermana. _Bom, acho que é um tema para um novo fio, mas muito obrigado pela resposta, Carfer.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal diríamos  '_O que devo fazer com isto, mãe? Dá-o à tua irmã'. _A diferença, essa sim significativa, está no uso espanhol do pronome de objecto indirecto quando este está expresso, duplicação que não acompanhamos.


----------



## guihenning

gvergara said:


> Olá,
> 
> Como no nativo, sempre pensei que as formas _mo _e _to _são pouco empregadas no português cotidiano (e em geral tenho para mim que em português os pronomes objeto são muito menos usados do que em espanhol). Poderiam me dizer se estou certo ou errado?
> 
> Muito obrigado,
> 
> G.


Sim, tem razão se se refere ao português brasileiro em que as formas "mo, to, lho, no-lo, vo-lo…" só ocorrem na literatura e, ainda assim, são bem mais raras hoje em dia do que já foram há décadas.


----------



## gvergara

guihenning said:


> no-lo, vo-lo


Obrigado pela sua resposta, guihenning. Estou tão pouco acostumado com essas formas combinadas no português brasileiro que nem lembrava que existiam essas duas . E ao considerar apenas as formas _individuais _dos pronomes direito e indireito, também acho que são menos empregadas do que em espanhol, especialmente o _lhe(s)_.


----------



## Dymn

gvergara said:


> Como no nativo, sempre pensei que as formas _mo _e _to _são pouco empregadas no português cotidiano (e em geral tenho para mim que em português os pronomes objeto são muito menos usados do que em espanhol). Poderiam me dizer se estou certo ou errado?


Eu também tenho esta sensação, sinceramente. Os pronomes _o/a/os/as_ são menos usados do que em espanhol, e quando acompanhados dos dativos (_mo, tas, lho_, etc.) são ainda mais raros. Estou a falar da variedade europeia, no caso do brasileiro acho que esta omissão do pronome de objeto direto é ainda mais forte.



gvergara said:


> também acho que são menos empregadas do que em espanhol, especialmente o _lhe(s)_.


Bom, nesse caso eu acredito que em PE o _lhe _é usado tanto quanto em espanhol, salvo quando é redundante como disse o Carfer.


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Eu também tenho esta sensação, sinceramente. Os pronomes _o/a/os/as_ são menos usados do que em espanhol, e quando acompanhados dos dativos (_mo, tas, lho_, etc.) são ainda mais raros. Estou a falar da variedade europeia, no caso do brasileiro acho que esta omissão do pronome de objeto direto é ainda mais forte.



Não tenho nada essa sensação de raridade, antes pelo contrário, mesmo quando se contraem com as formas dativas do pronome. Então _'dou-to', 'dou-lho', 'faço-lho', 'tiro-lho', 'leu-mo', 'escreveu-mo'_, '_levo-lho', 'envio-to'_ etc. (um grande, mesmo muito, muito, grande etc.)? São todos exemplos do dia a dia do português europeu.


----------



## guihenning

Talvez a sensação, vinda quer de falantes do espanhol, quer do catalão, se dê por conta da sintaxe dessas línguas, mas vale lembrar que as contrações e os pronomes em si são mais raras em português por 1) a resposta mínima verbal e 2) porque sempre que o objeto estiver claro, mesmo em orações normais, isto é, sem que sejam respostas a uma pergunta, ele poderá (e quase sempre será) omitido.
Os falantes de português europeu parece ainda acionarem cognitivamente o objeto e a contraí-lo com o pronome, no Brasil essas contrações só acontecem porque as aprendemos na escola ou as lemos nos livros.
Nos últimos anos tenho tido bastante contato com portugueses tanto na universidade quanto no trabalho e deles volta e meia ouço as contrações mesmo na fala, embora me pareçam relativamente mais comuns na escrita.


----------



## Dymn

guihenning said:


> 2) porque sempre que o objeto estiver claro, mesmo em orações normais, isto é, sem que sejam respostas a uma pergunta, ele poderá (e quase sempre será) omitido.


Deve ser isso. Por exemplo ontem li uma frase no Twitter e pensei neste thread: "_éramos felizes e não sabíamos_". Em espanhol seria "_y no *lo* sabíamos_", obrigatóriamente.

Então se entendo bem, quando os portugueses querem combinar o pronome "_o_" com um pronome dativo, usam sem problema as formas "_mo_", "_to_", etc., enquanto os brasileiros nunca o fazem. A diferença é que o pronome de objeto direto é menos habitual do que em outras línguas, quer sozinho quer acompanhado.


----------



## duduc

E mesmo na escrita: antes reescrever ou ser redundante ou fazer rodeios que contrair. Muitas vezes pôr 'isso' no lugar de 'o' basta: 'que me deu isso' em vez de 'que mo deu'. A "contração" que ainda aparecia às vezes, embora rara, era 'no-lo'. E nas mesóclises, oh, e nas mesóclises, sempre as mesóclises: se encontrar contração de pronome num escrito de hoje pode saber que será numa mesóclise.


----------



## Carfer

Dymn said:


> Deve ser isso. Por exemplo ontem li uma frase no Twitter e pensei neste thread: "_éramos felizes e não sabíamos_". Em espanhol seria "_y no *lo* sabíamos_", obrigatóriamente.



Nesse caso específico é verdade, a maioria suprime o pronome, mas nada se opõe a que ele seja expresso, mesmo que tal corresponda a uma menor frequência. Na realidade, pode depender do verbo e das circunstâncias concretas. Há muitas situações em que o pronome faz falta, já que mais não seja por uma questão de clareza, e aí não faz sentido nem é conveniente omiti-lo. Agora, em frases como essa, estando claríssimo o que não sabíamos, penso que a omissão é compreensível. Aqui, como no caso da contracção, julgo, manifesta-se o princípio da economia.


----------

